# How to cut rats claws?



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

My boys really need their claws cutting but I dont have a clue how to do it. They have such little feet and claws and dont sit still for 2 seconds that I'm terrified of doing it with the claw trimmers that I use for the guinea pigs. One tiny slip and I would amputate a toe! How do you guys do it? Is there anything I can put in the cage that will help wear them down naturally?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

A lot of people put a rough brick under the water bottle, you could try that.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I had the same problem many years ago before the world of forum advice and i put house bricks in their cage, however sorry to dangle the carrot but i honestly cant remember if it worked!!

Sorry for being absolutley no help at all (i'm finding all excuses not to do my radiography coursework).

Hopefully you will get a useful reply soon.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I sit them on my knee, give them a yogurt drop and use a pair of fine nail scissors to just blunt the tips to be careful of the quick. It's not a fast process but with patience, it does the job.


----------



## Minminabby (Apr 21, 2012)

They sell those kinds of scratching posts for rats at some pet stores.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 9 girls who all just want to run off and play- cutting the claws for all of those is just ridiculous- by the time I've finished one round of cutting I have to go back and start again so I'm just constantly doing it!

The brick thing didn't work for me simply because they find inventive ways to drink (sometimes upside down, I don't even know how that's possible!) and usually don't stand on it, so I'm filing them. It only takes a couple of seconds on each toe, reduces the sharpness and best of all- no risk of amputation!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh what about a cat scratching post? I have one in the rat cages and my rats claws arent too bad really.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I sit my girls on my lap and give them a yogurt drop. I then pin them gently to my side with my left arm and hold the foot that needs trimming in my left hand. I then use human nail clippers to gently snip off the very ends of their claws. If they wriggle I left them go, and if I get 1 foot done with out them trying to escape I give them another yogurt drop and let them go. I only clip their back feet as the claws on their hands are too small. I also have a brick under their water bottle which seems to help keep claws short-ish. I mostly have to clip older rats claws as they don't seem to wear them down as much.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh what about a cat scratching post? I have one in the rat cages and my rats claws arent too bad really.


i wish i could fit one in.....


----------

